
The Unreasonable Effectiveness of Spectral Graph Theory: A Confluence [video] - espeed
https://simons.berkeley.edu/events/openlectures2014-fall-4
======
visarga
What are the practical uses for this? I thought it was going to be about
PageRank.

------
fleitz
Is it just me or would this not drastically speed up calculation of the
weights for neural nets?

~~~
zzleeper
Well the Ax=b part is quite general as long as A has a special structure
(diagonally dominant).

Good luck coding it though, I'm still looking for an implementation of a low
stretch spanning tree (needed in order for the solver to be really lineaR)

~~~
espeed
"Using Petal-Decompositions to Build a Low Stretch Spanning Tree"
([http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/163400/spanning-
full1.pdf](http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/163400/spanning-full1.pdf)):

    
    
      Stretch: O(log n log log n)
      Time:    O(m log n log log n)

